# No Visa Label and travelling via Bangkok?



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi there..
I will be flying from Delhi to Melbourne this month end via Thai airways.. and connecting flight is from Bangkok!
Has anybody got connecting flight at Bangkok without having visa label and just having PR grant letter ? *Any problems seen at Bangkok airport due to this no label/eVisa thing?*

Thanks
SuperM


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess it will be me doing it for the first time? ;-p
Well - as per information I got, I should be good as its just connecting flight, if it was stop over then it might have caused an issue!


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

superm said:


> Hi there..
> I will be flying from Delhi to Melbourne this month end via Thai airways.. and connecting flight is from Bangkok!
> Has anybody got connecting flight at Bangkok without having visa label and just having PR grant letter ? *Any problems seen at Bangkok airport due to this no label/eVisa thing?*
> 
> ...


Hi SuperM,
Since your end destination is Melbourne, as long as you have a confirmed boarding pass, it does not matter!

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi there..
> I will be flying from Delhi to Melbourne this month end via Thai airways.. and connecting flight is from Bangkok!
> Has anybody got connecting flight at Bangkok without having visa label and just having PR grant letter ? *Any problems seen at Bangkok airport due to this no label/eVisa thing?*
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have a problem. Since you are in transit they wont even check your visa status. Also you would get the boarding pass for your connecting flight from Delhi airport itself. Anyway just carry a hard copy of the grant letter with you just in case.

I arrived in Melbourne last week via Singapore. Didn't have any issue even in the Melbourne airport.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

spin123 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem. Since you are in transit they wont even check your visa status. Also you would get the boarding pass for your connecting flight from Delhi airport itself. Anyway just carry a hard copy of the grant letter with you just in case.
> 
> I arrived in Melbourne last week via Singapore. Didn't have any issue even in the Melbourne airport.


No, they would still check your passport and visa, specially as the flight is going to Australia. I think they open your cabin baggage at Bangkok airport, to check whether you are carrying any Quarantine stuff or any liquids weighing more than 100ml.
It would come on their system that you have a visa to enter Australia.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi SuperM,
> Since your end destination is Melbourne, as long as you have a confirmed boarding pass, it does not matter!
> 
> Regards,
> Vivek


Thanks Vivek.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

spin123 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem. Since you are in transit they wont even check your visa status. Also you would get the boarding pass for your connecting flight from Delhi airport itself. Anyway just carry a hard copy of the grant letter with you just in case.
> 
> I arrived in Melbourne last week via Singapore. Didn't have any issue even in the Melbourne airport.


Yeah - Melbourne airport would not be an issue anyways - as they are the ones who implemented eVisa system - so they won't need stamp!
Its Bangkok for which I was concerned - but seems like should not be an issue as you and other mentioned they being in transit and all. Hoping to see someone who has actually gone through Bangkok without label!

Hey Spin - you just landed? how's it going? what about job and all?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

citylan said:


> No, they would still check your passport and visa, specially as the flight is going to Australia. I think they open your cabin baggage at Bangkok airport, to check whether you are carrying any Quarantine stuff or any liquids weighing more than 100ml.
> It would come on their system that you have a visa to enter Australia.


Thanks CityLan
Yeah, Have been to Bangkok - their checking is quite something! Though our liquid things went through somehow last time (>100ml) 
So you mean they do check visa electronically? You sure about that?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

superm said:


> Thanks CityLan
> Yeah, Have been to Bangkok - their checking is quite something! Though our liquid things went through somehow last time (>100ml)
> So you mean they do check visa electronically? You sure about that?


Ofcourse! they would check your passport and visa electronically, it would just show up on their system when you arrive at the counter (the last counter at the boarding gate which you have to show your boarding pass at before proceeding towards the aircraft).

My passport and visa was checked more than 3 times I think at IGIA, Delhi. 

If you have watched Singh is King movie, you would realise that it's not so easy to change your boarding pass with anyone else and enter a different destination, that's all in the movies LOL!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi there..
> I will be flying from Delhi to Melbourne this month end via Thai airways.. and connecting flight is from Bangkok!
> Has anybody got connecting flight at Bangkok without having visa label and just having PR grant letter ? *Any problems seen at Bangkok airport due to this no label/eVisa thing?*
> 
> ...


Superm: If I were you, I definitely got the visa lebel without consulting anyone. Reason is to avoid any sort of harassament. You can say it is waste of money to invest 70 Aud for this purpose. But I have no problem for this as I already paid 3060+ for the grant. This is my personal opinion only.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Superm: If I were you, I definitely got the visa lebel without consulting anyone. Reason is to avoid any sort of harassament. You can say it is waste of money to invest 70 Aud for this purpose. But I have no problem for this as I already paid 3060+ for the grant. This is my personal opinion only.


Ils2_fly - I know what you mean - but that's also all the more reason to be stingy at this particular time, we have already spent quite much and we are looking at times of job hunt where pennies count  I know it might come across as a thing that people just say - but am not just saying this as of now 
At this time - I think I don't even have time to get stamps and if I could have even a single person saying who have travelled thru bangkok without lable I'd be really really relaxed!
Well - what's the procedure for labelling in Delhi?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Ils2_fly - I know what you mean - but that's also all the more reason to be stingy at this particular time, we have already spent quite much and we are looking at times of job hunt where pennies count  I know it might come across as a thing that people just say - but am not just saying this as of now
> At this time - I think I don't even have time to get stamps and if I could have even a single person saying who have travelled thru bangkok without lable I'd be really really relaxed!
> Well - what's the procedure for labelling in Delhi?


In my country, it is done by Australia Embassy. In your country, I guess, there should be something alike.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> In my country, it is done by Australia Embassy. In your country, I guess, there should be something alike.


Thanks buddy! I will give Thai airways a call tomorrow, lets see!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

from what I understand, every international airport has a "international area" and a "domestic area". they check for your immigration details only if you are crossing the international area.

for example: me travelling to Sweden. the route was: hyd->Mumbai->zurich->Copenhagen
hyd to Mumbai was domestic... just like any other.
at Mumbai, we were transferred to the international terminal from the domestic terminal. this is where you will be searched for your baggage, personal check, stamps on the passport, and immigration check.
after reaching zurich we were transferred to another terminal in the international section without any checks. we boarded the flight to Copenhagen directly. no stamping no checks. only the going through the bomb dectectors. baggage was directly transferred to the other flight.
After landing at the Copenhagen we had to go through the immigration checks again... here stamping on the passport, asking questions etc...


So in your case, you will be taking a connecting flight through Thailand. you wont enter the country, you will just pass through the international section of the air port. so there wont be any stamping etc... so I don't think you will need any visa sticker.

if you have too much time between flights, like 20 hours and you want to roam around the city, you might want to take a tourist visa on the spot and exit the air port. otherwise you will have to spend your time in the international section of the airport without exiting it.


PS: if you still want your lable, you will have to go through VFS global. http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_obtainlabel.html


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

madrag said:


> from what I understand, every international airport has a "international area" and a "domestic area". they check for your immigration details only if you are crossing the international area.
> 
> for example: me travelling to Sweden. the route was: hyd->Mumbai->zurich->Copenhagen
> hyd to Mumbai was domestic... just like any other.
> ...


Madrag - that makes sense - totally!
I was there at Bangkok last time I was checked for stamp etc - because I was to take connecting flight within Thailand - hence taking domestic flight. Now, when I'm taking international connecting flight, they should not be bothered! That relaxes me a bit; thanks!


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

Try to have the boarding pass to your connecting flight from the airport of origin. It is the airline that cares if you have visa or not, since they have to return the passengers back if they are refused entry to Australia and they will need to bear this cost.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

finally the day has arrived, best of luck for your job hunt man.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Superm: Dont even think of any issue @ Thai Airport .... Max, they would ask you to show the proof that you have a valid visa and you anyway will have the grant letter with you.

Ofcourse, its a connecting flight and you are anyway not going out of the Airport.. so no worries !!

Bon Voyage !!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

superm said:


> Madrag - that makes sense - totally!
> I was there at Bangkok last time I was checked for stamp etc - because I was to take connecting flight within Thailand - hence taking domestic flight. Now, when I'm taking international connecting flight, they should not be bothered! That relaxes me a bit; thanks!


actually, you should watch this movie: The Terminal (2004) - IMDb


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey all - another confirmation. I mailed Thai reservations and they replied back:



> Dear SuperM,
> 
> Our check in staff can check the Visa thru their system even if it is issued electronically. The paper visa has been discontinued by Australian High commission for sometime now.
> 
> ...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

piri said:


> Try to have the boarding pass to your connecting flight from the airport of origin. It is the airline that cares if you have visa or not, since they have to return the passengers back if they are refused entry to Australia and they will need to bear this cost.


Thanks piri.. !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> finally the day has arrived, best of luck for your job hunt man.


Thanks  Need all the luck I can get


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

smiles said:


> Superm: Dont even think of any issue @ Thai Airport .... Max, they would ask you to show the proof that you have a valid visa and you anyway will have the grant letter with you.
> 
> Ofcourse, its a connecting flight and you are anyway not going out of the Airport.. so no worries !!
> 
> Bon Voyage !!


Yup - thanks Smiles


----------



## va13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey Superm

My friend went to Melbourne via Bangkok without Visa Label and he didnt face any issue, for sure 

And hey friends,
Thailand is a country where Indians get Visa on Arrival.
Worst case scenario, get the Thai visa and continue ur journey


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

va13 said:


> Hey Superm
> 
> My friend went to Melbourne via Bangkok without Visa Label and he didnt face any issue, for sure
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information buddy!


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

*All the best*

All the best 

Needless to say, keep us posted on the developments on the job front.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

hey superm,

I have a question for you. is it possible to book a ticket through thai airways in such a way that the connecting flight is after a week. as someone just said that you can get a visa on arrival; I just got an evil idea.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

madrag said:


> hey superm,
> 
> I have a question for you. is it possible to book a ticket through thai airways in such a way that the connecting flight is after a week. as someone just said that you can get a visa on arrival; I just got an evil idea.


haha.. no I don't think so!
connecting flight are in gap of hours only - which can stretch up-to 12-13 hours. I have not seen any thing above that.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> hey superm,
> 
> I have a question for you. is it possible to book a ticket through thai airways in such a way that the connecting flight is after a week. as someone just said that you can get a visa on arrival; I just got an evil idea.


Evil idea..rofl


----------



## va13 (Aug 16, 2012)

madrag said:


> hey superm,
> 
> I have a question for you. is it possible to book a ticket through thai airways in such a way that the connecting flight is after a week. as someone just said that you can get a visa on arrival; I just got an evil idea.


Madrag,
Salute to ur evil idea ;-)
u can select multi-city and put gap between the connecting flights.
this works and u can work out on ur ideas 

link for ur reference .. i too was thinking the same btw.. 

Thai Airways


----------



## va13 (Aug 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks for the information buddy!


happy to help 
its nothing compared to the help I received from ur blog.. especially creating Form 80 via Foxit rather scanning the whole doc which comes out to be massive 10MB


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

va13 said:


> Madrag,
> Salute to ur evil idea ;-)
> u can select multi-city and put gap between the connecting flights.
> this works and u can work out on ur ideas
> ...


this is freakin awesome. exactly what I wanted. thanks a lot.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

va13 said:


> happy to help
> its nothing compared to the help I received from ur blog.. especially creating Form 80 via Foxit rather scanning the whole doc which comes out to be massive 10MB


 Sure buddy!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

va13 said:


> Madrag,
> Salute to ur evil idea ;-)
> u can select multi-city and put gap between the connecting flights.
> this works and u can work out on ur ideas
> ...


This came out to be around 38k! Not bad


----------

